# Son and I



## asinz (May 4, 2008)

Took my son out for a couple of hours today only caught one fish, he did that is, I caught nothing, but that's ok. I enjoy watching him catch fish as much as I like catching them. I attached a couple of pics of course I left the camera in the truck and had to use the cell phone for the pic with the fish, so we got the camera out of the truck for the next cove and of course you know the rest of the story, camera = no fish. 

Fish was caught on a Zoom Red Bug U-tail.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2008)

Nice photos - the joy in your son's eyes says it all. That is what fishing is all about, hopefully he never outgrows that; I know I did not.


----------



## G3_Guy (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a great spot to catch a whale... Looks like your son had a good trip! Great job!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a great spot to fish. Thats a great fish also. Great Job on getting the kids out fishing =D> My parents, and family for that matter, always had me fishing, and I fish more than ever now \/


----------



## slim357 (May 4, 2008)

Good to see you gettin your son out there fishing, even better that he caught something.


----------



## phased (May 4, 2008)

Great catch...nothing better than building memories with your son that he will carry for a lifetime.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2008)

Good job man! Great times and memories that will last forever! :beer:


----------



## shamoo (May 5, 2008)

Nothing better than taking your son fishing and enjoying the great outdoors, looks like a pretty decent spot, Way to go junior, son 1 Pops 0, but whos counting, junior is, thats who, nice fish my friend =D> You have to give Dad a lesson on Bass Fishing :wink:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like a nice trip.

Mine is just getting old enough to start taking along on some fishing trips. Like you said, watching them catch fish is better than catching them yourself.

I still remember the first fish that I caught on a soft plastic when I was a kid. It was an old plum colored ringworm with a pink tail. All that I knew to do was throw it out and let it sit on bottom like a nightcrawler. :lol: Luckily for me, about 10 minutes into it, my line suddenly took off toward the middle of the pond.

I have refined my technique a bit since then. :lol:


----------



## fishhog (May 5, 2008)

Your right nothing like watching jr catch one realy big.

Fishhog sr


----------



## BassAddict (May 5, 2008)

Nice catch son =D> That proud/excited look on your face is what it is all about!!!!!!


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

=D> you guys over there looks like an awesome place to fish,, wish i can find a place like that around here in tampa!


----------



## Waterwings (May 9, 2008)

Nice catch and pic 8)


----------

